# why was my thread deleted



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

hi was wondering why my thread ( elite-nutritions-ultimate-weight-loss-stack ) deleted would like to know why so i dont repeat the same mistake again thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You asked a question about a stack of supplements but posted it in the diet and nutrition section when it should of been in the supplement section.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it particularly more difficult to move a thread than delete it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

EssexMalRider said:


> Is it particularly more difficult to move a thread than delete it?


difficult no, there are more steps involved but if we moved all the threads that are posted in the wrong section everyone would do it but when your posts have been deleted 1 or 2 times you get the message....

posting in the correct section of the board makes the board better as searching for knowledge is more efficient


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> You asked a question about a stack of supplements but posted it in the diet and nutrition section when it should of been in the supplement section.


owwww my bad ill make sure in future to put it in the right section :thumbup1:


----------

